# Locking the thread only strengthens my argument



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Unbelievable!!

Based on my complaints about moving threads from my post "She may be going(Lots of pics)" and deleting the complaints (which incidently I was incorrect about-you had only moved them), you have now locked those posts so I cannot even reply!!

My point about talking to myself was that after you have removed all the other comments and chat there was most only my threads left which looked rather silly.

Do you think that locking threads when I have not finished discussing this is the professional way to resolve my issues!!

Last night I was plain cross about this - Now I think you are just being rediculous and abusing your status!

Martin [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mac1967 said:


> My point about talking to myself was that after you have removed all the other comments and chat there was most only my threads left which looked rather silly.


I'm really not sure how many times I have to write this, but I'll give it one last go..... *NOT*all the comments were removed, *ONLY *the chat ones. *EVERYTHING *has been left in context, so there is no reason why you think you look 'silly'?!?

I had hoped that by locking your countless topics (posted randomly in various sections) and pointing you to the thread where people were calmly discussing the new rule, you may have taken the hint, but clearly not. I really don't understand what your problem is. Nobody else is being like this and on the whole people have welcomed the rule. :?


----------

